# Leaving Reoville for good



## zadiac (31/7/15)

Sigh......I hoped this day would never come, but it was inevitable.
As I progress on my vaping journey, I find more and more that I want a bit of a warmer vape and unfortunately, single 18650 batteries are just not doing it for me.
You can only go so low on a Reo for a warm vape before it starts to get close to dangerous.

I've dreaded having to make this decision, but eventually I had to. I will be putting up my Reo Woodvil up for sale soon. I have another dual 18650 device on it's way as well as a dual 26650 device.

I will get by on the Sigelei 100w in the meantime with my Billow V2 and my favorite dripper, the Pollux.
I also still have my tube mod on standby if needed, so I'll be sorted.

There is no reason for me to keep the Woodvil, so I can just as well try to get a few bucks back after spending so much money on her. I doubt I'll buy another single 18650 device ever. A single 26650 device, yes, but not now.

I feel bad having to do this after Uncle Rob helped me to get my Reo quickly, but unfortunately it seems it was not meant to be. I'm just not completely satisfied with the vape that I get. It's not warm enough for me.

So keep your eyes on the classifieds as Davina will be available there soon.

I hope the Reoville residents will forgive me for leaving them, but my Reos will always be two of my favorite devices. It was an honor to own the grand that I recently sold and of course the woodvil. They truly are brilliant mods.

If Rob O'Neil ever decides to do a dual battery device, I'll definitely be in the market for one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (31/7/15)

Well, have you completed all the emigration forms in triplicate.

Off course, no problem. Just glad a Reo served you well for so long a time. And you are always more than welcome in Reoville.

Is your new NZ awesome device not a squonker too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

Yes it is. That is the dual 18650 device I'm waiting for. Also have a dual 26650 Tesla Invader on it's way.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (31/7/15)

You're still a squonker at heart

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/15)

So long soldier @zadiac. Was an honour and privilege to have you in Reoville!

Am looking forward to seeing your dual battery devices and perhaps having a warm toot when I see you next. 

It's your journey and I can see you are having a wonderful one indeed! And that's all that counts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/15)

I'm very relaxed @zadiac! Your type of vaping needs eighteen thousand batteries at once... and the REO isn't for that!  As I've always said... you are a lunatic... well a vaping luatic... and we all knew this day was coming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (31/7/15)

A super lunatic !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil (31/7/15)

I hear u n understand u. Would frustrate me using a single 18650 unit I personally love my snow wolf and loved my sig150w both are power units. Also like a warm Vape, a dual 26650 mod would be heaven


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm very relaxed @zadiac! Your type of vaping needs eighteen thousand batteries at once... and the REO isn't for that!  As I've always said... you are a lunatic... well a vaping luatic... and we all knew this day was coming!



Hahaha.....yes Uncle Rob......maybe you're right. Vaping lunatic I am then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (31/7/15)

I forgive you - now just hand in your badge!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

johan said:


> I forgive you - now just hand in your badge!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (31/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Sigh......I hoped this day would never come, but it was inevitable.
> As I progress on my vaping journey, I find more and more that I want a bit of a warmer vape and unfortunately, single 18650 batteries are just not doing it for me.
> You can only go so low on a Reo for a warm vape before it starts to get close to dangerous.
> 
> ...




Good luck you your vaping journey!

P.S Dont tell rob i recommended the billow to you or i might just get in trouble from the skipper lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

Paulie said:


> Good luck you your vaping journey!
> 
> P.S Dont tell rob i recommended the billow to you or i might just get in trouble from the skipper lol



Hahaha.......no problem there. The Billow is not the reason I'm leaving, so no worries there

Reactions: Like 1


----------

